# Report: Mike McCarthy "fed up" with Ted Thompson's philosophy



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

> According to a report from Bob McGinn at the Milwaukee Journal Sentinal, Packers head coach Mike McCarthy is "fed up with his boss' unwillingness to take a chance and reinforce the roster with veteran players".
> 
> According to McGinn, his sources have confirmed the turmoil in the front office between McCarthy and Thompson exists and the offensive collapse was a microcosm of the disconnect between the two in philosophy.
> 
> ...


http://gnb.247sports.com/Bolt/Report-Mike-McCarthy-fed-up-with-Ted-Thompsons-philosophy-43106391


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

He should be fed up with himself for letting Jeff Janis ride the pine behind a bum like Davante Adams all year.


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

hobojoe said:


> He should be fed up with himself for letting Jeff Janis ride the pine behind a bum like Davante Adams all year.


I have been a big supporter of Janis since the predraft process. At the very least he should have been in the mix. Especially with how depleted the WR core was at points in the season, and he was showing up on special teams too.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Yeah, that Aaron Rodgers guy only has a couple good years left..


----------

